# PRIDE FC 33 Results



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*PRIDE FC 33: THE SECOND COMING
Event Type: PRIDE FC Pay Per View
Date: February 24, 2007
Location: The Thomas & Mack Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)*​

----------

*Fight Card*

Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson
Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz
Mauricio Rua vs. Alistair Overeem
Sergei Kharitonov vs. Mike Russow
Hayato Sakurai vs. Mac Danzig
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. SOKOUDJOU
Travis Wiuff vs. James Lee
Kazuo Misaki vs. Frank Trigg
Joachim Hansen vs. Jason Ireland


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Results are posted here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/pride-fight...de-33-results-my-results-spoliers-no-pbp.html


----------

